# Check this out; lean turkey SPAM!



## iMan323 (May 23, 2007)

How cool is this....

SPAM-Oven Roasted Turkey (100% White Lean Turkey) $3.29

Nutrition Facts:
6 servings in a can

per serving:
80 calories
35 fat cals

total fat 4gs
sat fat 1g
trans fat 0g
cholest 30mg
sodium 450mg
total carb 2g
fiber 0
sugars 0
protein 9gs


HOLY SHIT! It tastes GOOD...I LIKE!!!


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2007)

Watch that sodium.


----------



## tucker01 (May 23, 2007)

Lean is 16+ grams of fat to get a decent protein serving? 

Plus SPAM =


----------



## iMan323 (May 23, 2007)

I fucking love spam... 
I'm saying it's not that bad for spam, yo


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2007)

It's garbage protein.


----------



## crazy_enough (May 24, 2007)

Jodi said:


> It's garbage protein.


 

No kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would actually just call it garbage!


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2007)

I would rather eat a hot dog then spam shit.  And I don't eat hot dogs cause they are nasty as hell.  So that says a lot.


----------



## crazy_enough (May 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I would rather eat a hot dog then spam shit. And I don't eat hot dogs cause they are nasty as hell. So that says a lot.


 


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm hot dogs  on a roasting fire.... downed with ice cold beer of course...


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2007)

I will just down some nice cold beer.  I am on a Unibroue kick for a while now.  Ohhhhh so good.


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2007)

Hotdogs = Lips and Ass


----------



## crazy_enough (May 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I will just down some nice cold beer. I am on a Unibroue kick for a while now. Ohhhhh so good.


 
Im into Corona light as of late


----------



## Phred (May 24, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Hotdogs = Lips and Ass


Why does this seem more appropriate in the sexual health forum to me???


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2007)

Hot dogs =


----------



## Phred (May 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Hot dogs =


OHHHH is that what you meant?  I get it now.


----------

